

FlexSense: A Transparent Self-Sensing Deformable Surface [video] - guardian5x
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=230399

======
Lambdanaut
Idea: Attach a flexible screen to the surface and display a fluid or ball on
the screen. Simulate a force of gravity. Now physically manipulate the surface
and let the fluid fill the nooks and crannies that you make.

There's probably tons of other more interesting games you could create with
this method.

Possibly the next big thing in handheld gaming? You can at the very least bet
Microsoft Games and Nintendo will want to take a gander at this.

------
bsaul
Looking at the video reminds me of my first thoughts after having tried the
leap motion : very cool, but what could we really use this thing for ?
Followed by a blank.

As opposed to what happened after trying oculus rift, when streams of
groundbreaking applications kept rushing to my mind immediately. Now of course
this doesn't mean it will not have some sort of application one day. It's just
not playing in the same league.

Note in case any of the author is looking at this post : i don't mean to be
rude. What you did is really cool, and I would be totally incapable of doing
what you did. I'm just noticing how rare real technical revolutions are.

------
iandanforth
The pneubotics guys could probably make good use of this. 3D deformation
sensing is going to be key for soft robotics and many of the solutions out
there are overly complex and expensive today.

------
knicholes
It's cool that they can make a model to match the shape of the bent film. It'd
also be very cool if they could make the film bend to the shape of a model!

